# my attempt at photograpy



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

my boss' starlet gt pushing 225bhp and my little runabout

taken on my phone and played with in photoshop


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

no on intrested?  lol


----------



## lossiechris (May 30, 2008)

Looks good considering it was taken on a phone :thumb:


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

OK please don't take this to harshly, is meant as constructive criticism.
It takes more for an image to stand out than just pointing your telephone (or any other image recording instrument) take a shot and then play a little with it in Photoshop.
Light, subject, exposure, framing and intended vision, are but a few of the ingredients required for creating a good image.
If you just pointy and shoot without giving it much thought, then, it matters little what you do in Photoshop.


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

it wasnt meant as a serious effort at photography 
im not intrested in it tbf (i dont even own a camera just my 5mp phone camera)
it was meant to show off my boss' car mainly

i took it outside work as i was walking to my car not tryng to be a photographer lol


----------



## dave_chains (Mar 13, 2009)

I like it sam!! gives a cool rustic look, i like that sorta thing


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Colt Man said:


> it wasnt meant as a serious effort at photography
> im not intrested in it tbf (i dont even own a camera just my 5mp phone camera)
> it was meant to show off my boss' car mainly
> 
> i took it outside work as i was walking to my car not tryng to be a photographer lol


Your response makes no sense to me.

You are not interested in Photography ...yet you post in the photo forum.
If not interested why post here, I am confused please explain.

In your second post you asks why no one is interested and finish the post with a frowning emoticon followed by a laughing out loud abbreviation. 
Which is it? are you upset or laughing? 

You say is not a serious attempt and it was just to show your boss car... yet you take the time and effort to Photoshop it.
Why go through all the effort just to show you boss car? 

It looks to me as if you are just one big contradiction .. make up your mind dude. :


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

well i posted it in the photography section because...
and correct me if im wrong...but..i think....
its a photo
i couldnt exactly post it in say erm wax and lsp as it wouldnt work

as for photoshop 

well i wouldnt go out in the garden and take a photo of a flower or a bird or such like 

and dont know how to do hdr or anythign like that as im simply not a photography nut i just took a "snap" and played with it in photoshop and thought it looked cool so posted it up as i thought it was intresting.

obviously not sorry to post next to your amazing photos of random birds 
if were only alowed to post if we are proffesional photographers then mods may see fit to move it to "wash and clays" (or something more apropriate for a photo than "photography")


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Well sorry to hear you took my post so totally wrong dude.

I was only trying to help improve your photography.

At no time did I say you are not welcome to post in this forum, All I asked is for you to clarify your position.

You come here, post an out of focus random image. You go through the trouble of trying to make it look good with Photoshop and when the replays don't come fast enough, you post your discontent (or happiness I am still not clear as to which apply with your frown/laugh finale)

Forgive me if I am wrong but, I get the impression you do like Photography and like to receive feedback on you images.

All I did was try to explain why people may not be interested in your image and give you some hints to improve your shooting.

Instead of taking my post as such, You try to excuse your poor image denying your interest in photography, and stating it was not a serious attempt... although you entitle you post "my attempt at photography".

Like I said, makeup you mind dude.

PS: I won't be answering any more of your post. Good luck with your hobby dude (whatever that may be).


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

next time i take a snap of my car il remember to get my tripod and auxiliary flashes (if thats what there called) out

and il remember not to bother with playing about in photoshop as i clearly am not allowed to use it because i dont take pictures for a living 

seen as though the onyl threads ive seen from you are pictures of birds maybe you should look into a photography forum or something?

f.y.i 

the sad face and the lol was because i know the photo is sh!t and was expectin some "thats a crap attempt but nice car" or such


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Well .. Although I said I would not answer you ... I always take a shine to people like you.

Did I say you are not allowed to use Photoshop? do I even care?.. I think you find.. I don't.

Why don't I join a photography forum?... are you challenged or something?...FYI... I am interested in photography, and in case you have not noticed...this is a Photography forum!. 

Moreover, I was invited here back in 2006 by Johnnyopolis ( a DW approved manufacturer) He liked my photography (I think he still does) and thought I will be a good addition to the (then) young Photo forum within DW. 

You on the other hand (and by your own admission) have no interest in photography. So the question remains ... what are you doing posting here?... Take your own advise and find a forum which caters for your chosen interests. 

As for my images. 
All of my 237 post (so far ) have been posted in the photography section of DW. I have posted a variety of images, covering a wide range of subjects, from F1 to ... well... "random" birds.

Still, I fail to see you point... why are you brining my images in to this argument? what is it? you don't like birds? are you envious? WHAT?!!!!


PS: I will comply with your wishes and be very blunt about your image....It shucks big time, I don't like the car neither ... there, Happy now? Can we end this nonsense?


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

far enough its a photography forum inside dw but there isnt a:
"taken a quick snap of something and want to show someone" forum 
and none of the others fitted the topic... you see where im going here?

anyway 

your first reply and my reply to your first reply had no reason to spark an argument
i was quite civiliy and politely stating i wasnt looking for critism or help with my photography skills because:

1. i have nothing to improve them with (i.e no camera)
2. im not a photographer or wanting to be one
3. i dont take a particular intrest in taking photos

i was more intrested in thoughts of the car tbf

it was infact your reply to my second reply (appologies if your not following)
that sparked off the fact you were taking the p**s

there was no need for an argument to be created from the origional 2 posts

i am not saying your pictures are s**t infact i thnk there pretty damn good

and, if like you, i had about 7k to spend on equpment, and an intrest like yours, then my photo's would be great too

see this whole thing could have been avoided had u not replyed in a flippant way on your second post


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

if some one posted in the showroom a pic of their car saying i have just washed it using a sponge and fairyliquid and the pic of the car was not that clean or full of swirls or sometyhing or other, a lot of knowledgable detailing people would have commented apprpriately.

same scenario, but different subject.

as for the attributes of the photograph, its not great, but any photo is better than no photo.


----------



## kazino21 (Jun 29, 2008)

amazing what you can get out of a camera phone


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

I don't think for one minute I've been Flippant at any time.

*Flippant = 1- Marked by disrespectful levity or casualness; pert. 2 -Treating serious matters with inappropriate light-heartedness or lack of respect.*

You come to this Photography Forum, post an image and asks for feedback. I take the time to answer politely and try to be helpful.

At this point you say "Bah.. .who cares, I don't even like photography (not those words but to that effect).

So if you so kind... Who is being flippant here?.. (in case you don't know... that's a rhetorical question, no need for you to answer it.)

I consider this mater closed ... have a nice day. :detailer:


----------

